# Trying to get an opinion



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/9531/p8020134.jpg
http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/6924/p8020136.jpg

First of all, I'm sorry mods and admins if I mis-categorized this topic 

I want to know if it's good to get an acrylic tank for a saltwater setup. This includes everything lighting it's about 66 gallon and comes with black stand. I want to know if this could be worth buying at all? it's within my price range i know glass could be more because of the scratching. Let me know what others have experience with acrylic tanks. hard to maintain? cleaning methods? scrubbers to use?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Acyrlic tanks should only be used in sw for very large fish only tanks with low lighting and low calcium levels. Main advantage is the weight issue.

For smaller tanks, glass is light enough and does not scratch nearly as easily. One grain of sand on your scrubber pad or magnet cleaner and your acrylic tank is all scratched up. It is also a major PITA to remove those scratches and involves draining the tank and applying several solvents and buffing those scratches out (although it will never be the same).

If used as a reef tank, within a few months, the coraline algae and the scraping of coraline and film algae will cause your acrylic to look all scratched up.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Acyrlic tanks should only be used in sw for very large fish only tanks with low lighting and low calcium levels. Main advantage is the weight issue.
> 
> For smaller tanks, glass is light enough and does not scratch nearly as easily. One grain of sand on your scrubber pad or magnet cleaner and your acrylic tank is all scratched up. It is also a major PITA to remove those scratches and involves draining the tank and applying several solvents and buffing those scratches out (although it will never be the same).
> 
> If used as a reef tank, within a few months, the coraline algae and the scraping of coraline and film algae will cause your acrylic to look all scratched up.


=( I guess glass might be better to go for.


----------



## Barrie (Apr 22, 2010)

We have an acrylic hexagon shaped reef tank. We're upgrading to a bigger tank and going with glass - we've had the hex tank for a year and although it's not horrible, it certainly isn't nearly as clear as glass.


----------



## Ron99 (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually, you can polish a tank with water in it using micro-mesh or similar super fine sanding/polishing cloths. You will get some plastic dust released into the tank but it is inert and will just get filtered out eventually. This is more practical for light scratches. Really deep scratches take more work to get rid of.


----------

